
Show HN: LaunchKit open source project - taylorhughes
https://github.com/LaunchKit/LaunchKit
======
taylorhughes
We announced yesterday that our team joined Google, and as a result we've open
sourced pretty much our whole codebase. This also includes our in-app user
analytics platform, [https://launchkit.io/users/](https://launchkit.io/users/)
\-- as well as the more popular web-based tools. An overview of how it works
appears in the README as well as a how-to guide for easily spinning up an
instance with Vagrant/Ansible.

